# DOS downloads



## HorevestMoon (Feb 1, 2002)

I was searching the web and can't find what i want if it is even possible. I would like the newest version of DOS just to play around with and learn some more but i can't find a place to download it or get it.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

_____________________________________________
What version of Windows do you have?

Windows 95/98 still use DOS, but the last
version before Windows 95 was 6.22 I think.
My Windows 95 uses DOS 7.

Also, DOS is not free (it's an operating system
from Microsoft). So ya can't just "download"
it legally...

Cheers, Mac


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Yup DOS is still a commercial product from MS but there are free alternatives such as Dr. DOS.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

_________________________________________________
My first computer (286-16mhz) had DR (Digital Research)
DOS 6.0. It was very similar to MS DOS, but there were
some differences. I assume there still are...

Cheers, Mac


----------



## HorevestMoon (Feb 1, 2002)

So then where can i get DOS at.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

If you do a search on google, here is one of the top finds! http://www.drdos.com/

John


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Thats for a free DOS. If you want the "real deal" MS Dos, you have to pay. Its not sold in computer stores anymore, so you have to call MS and order it. You may also be interested in playing around with Linux, have you thought of that?


----------



## HIP (Oct 19, 2002)

It was somwhere around Microsoft office updates. I had 2000. Good Luck 
Hip


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

You could have a look at FreeDOS

http://www.freedos.org/


----------



## Djas00 (Sep 24, 2002)

The latest version of MS-DOS that is not a form of Windows DOS is 6.22 and like the others said it is not a free operating system. You cannot just download it legally. You have the buy it by calling Microsoft.


----------



## grimsbyalan (Jan 4, 2003)

I have a win 98 pc and an old Olivetti 486 if you require any old operating systems ie dos 6.22 or early windows try www.oldos.org/os.htm . Cheers Alan


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

That looks like a great site grimsbyalan!


----------



## grimsbyalan (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks another great site I get a lot of rescources through is www.megspace.com/computers/lightspeedref/main.html
Lot of dos connections here. great site by a guy called Lightspeed.

My dog just shate in the kitchen


----------



## antares (Jan 11, 2003)

Here is a question for you guys: Where is the MS-DOS for Windows XP? I searched everywhere, but I could not find it.


----------

